# Why Collinite 476s & not Simoniz Original wax



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

I've seen a lot of buzz about collinite 476s recently, but why? Auto express rated it 10th in the best waxes of 2013 and simoniz was 4th so why does simoniz seem like the underdog. I've seen more people talk about collinite than simoniz, the big difference to me is the pice.
Collinite 476s 266g £15.95
Simoniz 150g £7.50 at Wilkos 
Why not simoniz, buy 2 tins and make a saving of 95p and have an extra 34g of wax also 2 tins means less contaminants would be transferred when cleaning numerous cars. Wilkos also have it on sale quiet regularly in there more bigger stores I have bought it for less than £7.50 

So the big question is, why collinite? And not simoniz? 
I guess to some people it's personal preference.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

You will know when you use them. The simoniz really hard to remove


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Putting the price aside, is the simoniz stuff as durable as the collinite ? collinites best selling point is it's durability and the word of mouth marketing that has helped it to sell.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

auto express dont have a clue, wouldnt know a good wax


----------



## slindborg (Jan 6, 2008)

simoniz might have purchased a bigger advert that month.....

I'm a numpty when it coems to this stuff, but I liked the 476s as it lasted (ok I didnt wash it after the first couple of months) nearly 2 years. after the long stint with no clean the dirt almost rinsed off anyway!! not bad imho.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

slindborg said:


> simoniz might have purchased a bigger advert that month.....
> 
> I'm a numpty when it coems to this stuff, but I liked the 476s as it lasted (ok I didnt wash it after the first couple of months) nearly 2 years. after the long stint with no clean the dirt almost rinsed off anyway!! not bad imho.


Dirty  hang your head in shame :lol:, for basic paint protection collinite 476s does a good job imo


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Simoniz looks the dogs danglies just need to apply it as thin as you can 2'x2' sections in warmer weather.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231233


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Simoniz, like many other waxes, got a bad name from user error.
It's a nice wax to use and has fairly decent durability. I've seen around 4 months or so before removal. 
It's richer in oils than 476 so leaves a slightly wetter finish. It makes it easier to apply thin layers too as it just keeps spreading.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

even applied VERY sparsley the Simoniz is an absolute ***** to remove. Never again, used it once & threw it in the bin. user error my **** - i can quite capably apply 476s / HD wax etc with no issues on removal


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Its a curious thing that keeps cropping up in this detailing malarkey; the less you use the easier it is and the better it finishes and looks.



Polishes and wax alike. It has certainly been an education to me on my short time on these forums.



I put a lot of effort in with my winter detail last autumn; keeping HD Wax wet and just pushing it out as far as I could on the paintwork. Kept standing back to see if it was still leaving that oily, greasy looking tell-tale footprint on the areas of paint I was working on and resisting adding more till the pad started to finally grab.



Convinced myself it was too thin and would look crap and wash off quickly, but it buffed up as good as ever and has lasted months, same as previous uses.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I still have some of the simonize original on a section of a van i did a test on and thats a commercial vehicle that gets truck washed etc and thats over 6 months ago.

However its a challenging wax its a truly super super thin coat you need as its a swine to get off when over applied and over applying can be a challenge as you get bogged down trying to spread it.

Its a very long lasting wax and i have applied it to every car i have been selling over the years as may be a challenge to apply but lasts ages and gives a nice finish.

More out of favour for years as its a skill to use it without hating using it... although i know someone i recommended it to years and years ago and he paid someone to apply it and they used half the pot.....:doublesho must have had arms like popeye....:lol:


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

*Beads for months*

Yeah using this wax currently over winter as it's the longest lasting LSP iv got at the moment. Mainly because I don't have time to re-apply at the moment and it's freezing haha. Iv had on for over 3 months now still beads like mad especially after a wash. Done two thin layers did start to try do slightly larger areas towards the end and did become slightly hard to buff but if u stick to small areas roughly a foot square depending on temperature of panels etc and work fast u will be fine :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Apparently the trick to ease removal is a large yellow duster 



tiger.1000 said:


> The trick to useing Original Simoniz is thus: choose a cool dry day......get a good handful of mutton cloth/polishing cloth and SLIGHTLY DAMPEN IT.....apply polish liberally covering about a square foot at a time. Leave for a few minutes and take off with a large YELLOW DUSTER !


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Its a curious thing that keeps cropping up in this detailing malarkey; the less you use the easier it is and the better it finishes and looks.
> 
> Polishes and wax alike. It has certainly been an education to me on my short time on these forums.
> 
> ...


This is so true. It took a while for the penny to drop with me, but as The Monkeys once said "Now I'm a believer"


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tried the Simoniz Original and was the worst wax I have ever used. I tried thin coats on a damp applicator, one panel at a time and it still was a nightmare. Can't comment on the Collinite as I haven't used it but for bargain wax the best around is FK2685, dream to work with, good looks and 3 months easily from it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Great old school looong lasting wax.

Just apply and remove very thin with a lint free cloth.

Used it for years.

Easy when you know how.


----------



## Chri527 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am a fan of Colli 476 and the liquid version 845... Both easy to use and remove with durable end results for months.

I also have 2 tins of Simoniz which i got cheap, Yes it's harder to remove however it does say on the tin, don't let it dry, just apply and buff off. So perhaps this is where people are getting it wrong???

I still prefer the Colli range, so now i use the Simoniz wax to seal alloys instead. :thumb:


----------



## george525 (Feb 24, 2007)

To be fair I haven't tried the Simoniz but I'm a big Collinite fan. They don't seem to advertise so most sales are from word of mouth between enthusiasts.

When I first got interested in car care a few years ago I bought quite a lot of waxes. I now mainly use the Collinite waxes and occasionally Meguiars 16 on silver cars or Megs 26 on reds, blacks etc. If it's winter and durability is the main concern then it's 476 on everything.

Cheers


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Been some years since I've used Simoniz as I too got lured in by easier to use sweeter smelling products, but it is proper old school and I will try it again at some point. Would I be right in thinking that a damp applicator would help the application of it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Tried the Simoniz Original and was the worst wax I have ever used. I tried thin coats on a damp applicator, one panel at a time and it still was a nightmare. Can't comment on the Collinite as I haven't used it but for bargain wax the best around is FK2685, dream to work with, good looks and 3 months easily from it.


FK pink wax is very good,super easy to use and lasts well:thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Simoniz stuff is not the easiest to use no but it is brilliant. Looks good and last ages 

I just use it as a wheel wax now (use spray wax on the car itself) it seems to never degrade. Has been going for absolutely months


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

For absolute ease of use I would have to say G3 Supergloss paste wax. Literally like spreading margarine on the car and it lasts quite well too.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Buy neither, they both can be a pita to use, get something that is more user friendly like gleem spray says, g3 is great. Even nattys was is great, its so easy to use you wont care about topping it up now and then.

Just because someone says that a product like colli lasts 6 months does nothing for me, the chances of me actually leaving my car for 6 months before waxing again are very small, so durability is not a thing i really look for unless its for wheels, even summin like nattys will last you a few months


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

A similar type of product to both is either the fk1000p or fk2685 pink wax. Going by the comments read from Colli users and my own personal experience from Simoniz original, the FK range will wipe the floor with them for ease of use. 

The fk1000p is highly durable and the 2685 wax again will last 3+ months, leaves a superb finish and both are just so simple to use and a bargain at £18 each for a huge tub. Would opt for either of them and they are both a main stay in my detailing line up.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> A similar type of product to both is either the fk1000p or fk2685 pink wax. Going by the comments read from Colli users and my own personal experience from Simoniz original, the FK range will wipe the floor with them for ease of use.
> 
> The fk1000p is highly durable and the 2685 wax again will last 3+ months, leaves a superb finish and both are just so simple to use and a bargain at £18 each for a huge tub. Would opt for either of them and they are both a main stay in my detailing line up.


Try bilt hamber's waxes Brian, way better then any you mentioned :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have had a look at them but for cost over amount I can see the added cost proving its worth compared to either of the fk waxes. I also have plenty of more show/fancy waxes also so at this point I have no need for any more waxes currently. I have heard the bilt hamber stuff can again be tricky sometimes to remove, both those fk products are full proof in my eyes really and bang for buck just can't be beaten as entry/go to products for my family cars.

Keep the more expensive and fancy waxes for my own car naturally


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Ross said:


> FK pink wax is very good,super easy to use and lasts well:thumb:


+1, very underrated wax and whacking great big tin makes it great value


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have both and Collinite is a lot easier to use. I have found that Simoniz lasts brilliantly and is excellent value but very oily and is tricky to buff off. 

Collinite 476 gets my vote personally for ease of use by comparison.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> I have heard the bilt hamber stuff can again be tricky sometimes to remove


Only BH Auto-Balm and that would be user error, not product fault.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Even though it's relatively expensive (even when discounted), I do rate my Autoglym HD wax after having used it for a couple of years now.



Easy on (if you keep it wet), dead easy off, looks terrific and it lasts a good few months too.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

trv8 said:


> Only BH Auto-Balm and that would be user error, not product fault.


That's what I like about the hybrid fk1000p and natural wax fk2685. I have yet to find it difficult to work with. Regardless of thick or thin layers or even climate, applied to the whole car and return to buff in the same order and it just comes off easily.


----------



## Sputnik (Nov 17, 2015)

Can Collinite products be bought retail in the UK or only over the internet? Their website does not show any UK stores.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

james_death said:


> I still have some of the simonize original on a section of a van i did a test on and thats a commercial vehicle that gets truck washed etc and thats over 6 months ago.
> 
> However its a challenging wax its a truly super super thin coat you need as its a swine to get off when over applied and over applying can be a challenge as you get bogged down trying to spread it.
> 
> ...


I've got arms like Popeye

Not from waxing though


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

sunnydude959 said:


> I've got one arm like Popeye
> 
> Not from waxing though


 Fixed that typo for you... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Fixed that typo for you...
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboThredders (Jul 25, 2016)

Since this has reappeared I'll put my 2p worth in 

I bought some of the Simoniz wax as a double pack from Costco a few years ago thinking it was a good idea. I slapped it on my car thinking it would remove nice and easy... oh dear :wall:

Ended up having to machine some of it off and I'm pretty sure there were still traces on it when I came to sell the car.

As for the Collinite 476s - it's a fantastic product and in my opinion is one of the best waxes on the market given what you get for the price. Easy to apply and lasts ages. Well recommended.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I too love Col 476s and it does everything I want. Easy on easy off lasts and lasts. I've tried a few waxes but always seem to come back to Col 476s.
I'm old enough to remember the arguments and competition between the 'modern' waxes which were Simoniz and Turtle Wax. Never saw much else in the shops during the 60's!! Thankfully things have moved on massively since then.


----------

